

Show HN: Croovies – Fixing the way we rate and find movies - bgnm2000
http://www.croovies.com/users/sign_in?signup=hackernews

======
ghosttie
For me it was far too much effort to rate movies - I'll give a thumbs up, I'll
rate out of five, but having to analyze exactly what I thought about a bunch
of aspects of a lot of movies is just depressing and I quit.

~~~
bgnm2000
I think this is ok - we only really expect power users to rate many movies.
Did you try out the "shape search"? We think thats the real value this kind of
rating system creates.

------
bgnm2000
Hey everyone,

Here are a few more demo pics:
[http://imgur.com/a/DQSth](http://imgur.com/a/DQSth)

We built croovies to help people find those "underrated" gems, and give more
context to what people did or did not enjoy about a movie. We built a shape
rating/searching/recommendation platform in the process (over at
BetterContext.com). Let me know if you have any questions!

------
ducuboy
Interesting concept and good looks, but the initial movie selection can be
irrelevant - it is for me. I'd like to see the results but I couldn't go
through skipping that many movies.

You could let the user search and select the 14 movies, or integrate with
imdb.com if possible and get user's top rated movies for evaluation.

~~~
bgnm2000
Agreed, sorry about that! Hopefully we can remove the onboarding soon - its
just a temporary barrier to give users recommendations upon joining.

------
gotopriapizmo
in case of a trilogy , how do i rate the originality of the second & third
movie compared to the first ? less or equal ?

speaking about trilogy, if the movies number ( example : Matrix I, II, III
same for Underworld ..etc ) would appear that would be great ! most of the
time it's hard to know which is which only by the title/release-year ...

also can i import my imdb watchlist ?

finally it looks nice, but it take too much time to rate every single movie
i've watched -___-'

~~~
the_vich
In terms of originality, we wanted to keep that up to the user. Personally, I
would rate the first as very original and the sequels, albeit less original,
still held their own stories (despite being far inferior).

There's currently no importing tools but that's a great idea!

Thanks for the feedback!

------
jreed91
hmmm, I was on my last rating and before I finished, it automatically moved me
to the main page.

~~~
kitwalker12
same thing happened to me.

~~~
bgnm2000
Sorry about that! Working on a fix

